# Massig Fehlermeldungen nach update auf shadow-4.1.2 [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab gestern ein update durchgeführt und da wurde u.a. shadow aktualisiert, seither hab ich folgende Fehlermeldungen beim Login:

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ su

Passwort:

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »FAILLOG_ENAB« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »LASTLOG_ENAB« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »MAIL_CHECK_ENAB« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »OBSCURE_CHECKS_ENAB« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »PORTTIME_CHECKS_ENAB« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »QUOTAS_ENAB« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »MOTD_FILE« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »FTMP_FILE« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »NOLOGINS_FILE« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »ENV_HZ« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »PASS_MIN_LEN« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »SU_WHEEL_ONLY« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »CRACKLIB_DICTPATH« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »PASS_CHANGE_TRIES« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »PASS_ALWAYS_WARN« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »CHFN_AUTH« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element »ENVIRON_FILE« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

gentoo angelus #

```

Gibts zu diesem Problem schon eine Lösung oder sollte man auf das 4.1.2 noch verzichten?

----------

## think4urs11

sooo schlecht ist die Forensuche doch auch wieder nicht  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-693953.html

bzw.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/223631

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hab gerade gesehen das eine 4.1.2-r1 erschienen ist und da das Problem gelöst.

----------

## CooSee

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Hab gerade gesehen das eine 4.1.2-r1 erschienen ist und da das Problem gelöst.

 

habe gerade ein update gemacht und kann seitdem mich nicht auf X11 - gnome einloggen !

gdm scheint zu starten, aber dann schaltet sich der monitor wieder aus!

auf konsole wechseln bringt auch nichts, sehe nur da GenToo Logo von fbsplash!

hilft nur affengriff   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
May 27 16:37:28 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 4995[0:0]

May 27 16:37:28 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:29 sivaslees cron[5164]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

May 27 16:37:30 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 4995[0:0]

May 27 16:37:30 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:35 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 5295[0:0]

May 27 16:37:35 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:36 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 5295[0:0]

May 27 16:37:36 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:40 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 5314[0:0]

May 27 16:37:40 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:41 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 5314[0:0]

May 27 16:37:41 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: *** info 

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: /dev/gpmctl: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: *** err 

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: /dev/gpmctl: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: *** err 

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: Oh, oh, it's an error! possibly I die! 

May 27 16:38:01 sivaslees fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

May 27 16:38:01 sivaslees fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

May 27 16:38:09 sivaslees login[5272]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

May 27 16:38:09 sivaslees login[5373]: ROOT LOGIN  on 'tty1'

May 27 16:38:26 sivaslees shutdown[5400]: shutting down for system reboot

May 27 16:38:26 sivaslees init: Switching to runlevel: 6

May 27 16:38:30 sivaslees ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:07:00.0 disabled

May 27 16:38:30 sivaslees gdm[4969]: WARNING: X-Server konnte nicht in kurzen ZeitabstÃ¤nden gestartet werden; Anzeige :0 wird deaktiviert

May 27 16:38:30 sivaslees gdm[4969]: segfault at 7672657f eip 4d9e335c esp bfa73c10 error 6

May 27 16:38:31 sivaslees fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

May 27 16:38:31 sivaslees fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

May 27 16:38:32 sivaslees dhcpcd[4771]: eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping

May 27 16:38:33 sivaslees acpid: exiting

May 27 16:38:34 sivaslees syslog-ng[4025]: Termination requested via signal, terminating;

May 27 16:38:34 sivaslees syslog-ng[4025]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='2.0.9'
```

```
und in der ' /var/log/gdm/0.log ' steht folgendes:

/usr/bin/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so: undefined symbol: GetMotionEvents
```

THX

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## Finswimmer

Das scheint aber ein zusätzlicher Fehler zu sein...

Lass mal revdep-rebuild laufen.

Per SSH solltest du dich einloggen können.

Tobi

----------

## CooSee

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das scheint aber ein zusätzlicher Fehler zu sein...
> 
> Lass mal revdep-rebuild laufen.
> 
> Per SSH solltest du dich einloggen können.
> ...

 

Danke für die Antwort   :Cool: 

bitte ignorieren   :Exclamation: 

hat nichts mit ' shadow ' zu tun   :Exclamation: 

liegt am ' evdev ' paket, werde neuen tread aufmachen.

CooSee ' Ya

----------

